# Long time no see :)



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello lovely Spoiled Maltese community!  I hope you are all well! 

I haven´t been active for about 6 months now. I won´t lie and make up various reasons why this is the case.. fact is I was not feeling well both mentally and physically. I deleted every social media account I had, the only account I kept was my boy´s Instagram. Luckily, I have some of you over there so I could at least look at all the lovely fluffs :wub: After a horrible 6 months, I am happy to announce a lot of good news! I got my Master degree in English literature and have started my Ph.D  But there is a more important announcement! My baby girl will be arriving in 4 weeks time! Her name is Bubbles and she is from Serbia! Here is a photo of her:
https://instagram.com/p/4CGMmHK4YA/?taken-by=boycie_the_maltese (feel free to follow me)

We are over the moon and I couldn´t have asked for a more perfect and beautiful fur-kid  

I want to really get ready for her arrival, meaning I want to learn as much as possible as to how to react when she arrives, especially in regards to Boycie... I want them both to feel safe and loved and to get along. I really REALLY appreciate every bit of advice you can give me. And of course I will document her arrival every day, I am going to be active here again, so happy about that  

Here is a new picture of us:
https://instagram.com/p/2lLTZIq4YD/?taken-by=boycie_the_maltese


Much love,
Arnela & Boycie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi, welcome back!
I am not on instagram so you need to post here too or FB if you are there? She is too precious to miss out on your postings. How is Boycie?
Congratulations on finishing up your masters degree & onward w. the Ph.D. 
Are you still in Graz? I posted about the car that ran into the crowd & the crazy driver w. the knife---hopefully you were not in the crowd! I did think of you.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Hi, welcome back!
> I am not on instagram so you need to post here too or FB if you are there? She is too precious to miss out on your postings. How is Boycie?
> Congratulations on finishing up your masters degree & onward w. the Ph.D.
> Are you still in Graz? I posted about the car that ran into the crowd & the crazy driver w. the knife---hopefully you were not in the crowd! I did think of you.


Hello :wub: That was so sweet of you to think of me :blush: I was luckily not in the crowd. I was just about to go there about 20 minutes before it all happened when my BF suggested we lunch at home first... after lunch we saw what happened. I guess I have a lot of Guardian Angels hovering above me. I am deeply saddened by the tragedy and I hope the people who are currently still in critical condition make it. A poor 4-year-old child lost his life in the tragedy, I just can´t understand how someone is capable of doing something like that.

I will post everything here, I can´t wait to meet her! :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Arnela and Boycie! Welcome back! How exciting that Boycie is getting a sister! She's absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Arnel,
If you will PM me an address I can send you some baby clothes (if you intend to dress her) that are either unused or barely used (for photographs only). I also have a darling pink raincoat! Do you ever come up to Wien? I will be in your area in August but probably not have any time as I will be celebrating w/visiting family who have prepared a surprise for me down near you (Steiermark).
How big will she be when you get her just in terms of sizes?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome back and congratulations on your Masters! That's quite an accomplishment! And so excited about baby Bubbles! Looking forward to pics!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Congrats on the new baby. What a sweet picture of you and Boycie. Welcome back.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations! Your new baby is precious and Boycie looks wonderful. And congratulations to you on your academic accomplishments, too! That's quite an achievement.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you so so much everyone, I truly appreciate it :wub: It feels wonderful to be part of this lovely community again. :wub:


@sandi you are wonderful, I will send you a PM :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

HI ARNELA!
We have missed you around here!
Congrats on your new baby...she's absolutely stunning!
And our little boy Boycie is looking gorgeous as always!
Big HUGS!
❌⭕


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> HI ARNELA!
> We have missed you around here!
> Congrats on your new baby...she's absolutely stunning!
> And our little boy Boycie is looking gorgeous as always!
> ...


Thank you :wub::wub::wub: I really missed being here and thought so much of the community. Boycie is sending a lot of hugs and kisses :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Arnela, I wondered what happened to you, good to see you back. Congratulations on the new baby.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Hey Arnela, I wondered what happened to you, good to see you back. Congratulations on the new baby.


Thank you so much, Marti. I remember talking to you on Facebook, also about getting something for Boycie, sorry about that. I never got around to doing anything. Winter 14/15 was really a tough one. Glad to hear from you :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

OMD! I have missed you!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Bubbles! It is going to be so much fun. I love seeing all of your pictures on Instagram, the ones from Mr. Handsome Boyce and the ones from you wearing those stunning outfits. You're beautiful.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Welcome back to you and Boycie. Congrats on your Masters and on your new little one. She looks adorable. You must be so excited waiting for her.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

@Janene I missed you too! I missed seeing the lovely pups on Facebook, I will need to make a page of some sort to be able to see them again! Lots of love and kisses from us <3

@Beatriz Thank you so much lovely lady <3 I love your page and your adorable pack always makes me smile <3

@Kathy Thank you! ) YES!! I am counting the days!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Arnela! I am so happy that you and Boycie are back! We missed you.
I am sorry that you went through a difficult time. Boy, life can really have its ups and downs, but it sounds like you have some very happy times ahead!
Congrats on your Masters and starting your PhD. Wow! That is awesome! Such a huge accomplishment. My undergrad is in English Lit - I wish that we lived closer so that we could have a coffee together and talk about our favorite writers and our doggies!
Congrats too on Bubbles. She is a beautiful girl, and you have chosen such an adorable happy name for her. I know she will bring you lots of smiles with her silly puppy antics. So exciting!
A couple of things that I have read about introducing new dogs, which I have always done and seem to work well.
First, they say that you should introduce them someplace other than your home. Boycie might be protective of your home, so you could try to introduce them in a neutral place, such as a friend's house.
Second, you want to try to make all interactions positive to make Boycie think that it is the most wonderful thing in the world to have Bubbles around. So lots of treats that he likes, and lots of walks together when Bubbles is big enough.
I am sure it will go well! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Nice to meet you!*

Nice to meet you Arnela & welcome back!:Sunny Smile:glad your feeling better & congratulations on your degree! So exciting waiting for your new little one & to have 2 fluffs, how great!:aktion033:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Welcome back Arnela!!!
We missed you and Boycie.
Glad to have you back!
Congrats on your Masters...you keep going ....all the way!!!!
Bubbles is sooooo cute. Love her name.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Kathleen said:


> Hi Arnela! I am so happy that you and Boycie are back! We missed you.
> I am sorry that you went through a difficult time. Boy, life can really have its ups and downs, but it sounds like you have some very happy times ahead!
> Congrats on your Masters and starting your PhD. Wow! That is awesome! Such a huge accomplishment. My undergrad is in English Lit - I wish that we lived closer so that we could have a coffee together and talk about our favorite writers and our doggies!
> Congrats too on Bubbles. She is a beautiful girl, and you have chosen such an adorable happy name for her. I know she will bring you lots of smiles with her silly puppy antics. So exciting!
> ...


That would be so awesome!!! I think we would spend days talking, especially me since I really keep on going and going :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I think everyone is tired of me always talking about Boycie! Oh, I saw a trailer for "Far from the Madding Crowd", it´s happening this year, check it out  
I have gotten wonderful advice from Sandi as well and will try to keep positive reinforcement at the top of my game  Boycie learned how to go potty wonderfully with this strategy so it should work out fine. Only 3 weeks to go!!! I went shopping for her on several occasions and she has everything she needs now :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

@Sandy Nice to meet you too!! Thank you :heart: Baby is soooo cute 

@Cindy Thank you so much, we are excited to be back :heart: Pooh is adorable, just look at that smile, melts my heart


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Arnela, I just found your thread and I'm so relieved to hear you and Boycie are doing fine especially you after your hard time, so sorry to read about that.

I really missed you on fb and noticed that your account was deleted.

Wow, I'm so excited for you and your precious baby girl! She's so pretty and I'm sure you can't wait until she finally will arrive! Very happy for you, Arnela!

Btw, congrats on your masters, that's fantastic news! :aktion033:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Alexa said:


> Arnela, I just found your thread and I'm so relieved to hear you and Boycie are doing fine especially you after your hard time, so sorry to read about that.
> 
> I really missed you on fb and noticed that your account was deleted.
> 
> ...



Hello Alexandra! Thank you! So happy to hear from you again  I got the pup food eventually and Boycie loves it  However, he still prefers my home cooking, I guess I spoiled him a bit too much  Hope you and your baby girl are fine and well! 

I simply cannot wait for her to arriveee! I went shopping for her and Boycie has taken interest in the things  :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Fee said:


> Hello Alexandra! Thank you! So happy to hear from you again  I got the pup food eventually and Boycie loves it  However, he still prefers my home cooking, I guess I spoiled him a bit too much  Hope you and your baby girl are fine and well!
> 
> I simply cannot wait for her to arriveee! I went shopping for her and Boycie has taken interest in the things  :HistericalSmiley:


Arnela, it's wonderful you're back again. 

I was already wondering if you ordered the food and hope Boycie will get used to it. My both girls like eating it and I like the high quality of it. 
Maybe he will like it a bit more if you get your girl, sometimes they develope more appetite if there's a second hungry mouth, :HistericalSmiley:!

When are you going to get your sweet girl? Can't wait to hear all about her! :w00t:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome back Arnela & Boycie! How exciting you're adding a new addition, she's adorable and will bring lots of fun into your house


----------

